# Redmoor wood



## TDI-line (8 Feb 2008)

Is this the same as Sumatra wood? Or more branchy?


----------



## Garuf (8 Feb 2008)

different, redmore tends to be more verticle in composition sumatra aside from being different in colour and texture is more outwards than upwards.


----------



## TDI-line (8 Feb 2008)

Thanks Garuf, speedy reply as ever.


----------



## Dave Spencer (9 Feb 2008)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Is this the same as Sumatra wood? Or more branchy?



You`ll find a forest of the stuff if you attend the UKAPS meeting at TGM.

Dave.


----------



## johnny70 (12 Feb 2008)

I have bought some of this from AE, very nice, anyone know where its from or from what tree/shrub etc?? Have emailed AE they say they haven't had a reply to _their_ enquiry.

Don't really want to be using it unless the source is known

JOHNNY


----------

